# Health Standards for Swimming Pools



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

I am heading for a showdown with the operator of the serviced apartments where I reside.

The swimming pool is not cleaned to any reasonable standard, and the water temp is too high for either comfort or safety.

Can anyone direct me to some formal guidelines that will provide me with some facts for my argument?.

My research of the Dubai Municipality website has proved fruitless (who would have thought?).

Surely there must be some 'standards' or 'guidelines' on acceptable levels of pool maintenance?


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Stephen2500 said:


> I am heading for a showdown with the operator of the serviced apartments where I reside.
> 
> The swimming pool is not cleaned to any reasonable standard, and the water temp is too high for either comfort or safety.
> 
> ...


To be honest I doubt you will get very far.... The municipality only shows concern for themselves in that they only inspect things that they know they can make easy money from e.g. wrong size of advertising boards & expired approvals etc but as for something like the cleanliness of a swimming pool... It will take too much effort for their staff to check up on it!

Saying that maybe you should call the municipality directly and see if they do anything although like I say....I doubt it!


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

judicious said:


> To be honest I doubt you will get very far.... The municipality only shows concern for themselves in that they only inspect things that they know they can make easy money from e.g. wrong size of advertising boards & expired approvals etc but as for something like the cleanliness of a swimming pool... It will take too much effort for their staff to check up on it!
> 
> Saying that maybe you should call the municipality directly and see if they do anything although like I say....I doubt it!


Thanks for your feedback, Judicious. I am under no illusions as to the level of support that I can expect from DM.

If I could at least get some benchmark figures to wave under a few noses at my apartment building, then I may achieve something (even if it is only a warm inner glow from having attempted to do someting about it!!). |Some facts may also aid me in enlisitng the assistance of my fellow residents.


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Stephen2500 said:


> Thanks for your feedback, Judicious. I am under no illusions as to the level of support that I can expect from DM.
> 
> If I could at least get some benchmark figures to wave under a few noses at my apartment building, then I may achieve something (even if it is only a warm inner glow from having attempted to do someting about it!!). |Some facts may also aid me in enlisitng the assistance of my fellow residents.


Yeah, I understand where you're coming from...

May I ask where about in Dubai you live? 

Just being nosey because I work in the hospitality industry...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont think there is anything that can be done about the temperature of the pools- most become to warm to swim in over the summer months, unless they have a chiller attached to them ( which is the bulk of hotel pools).
Using a chiller, pools over summer are usually kept to about 29 - 30 deg

I know at our local pool, there is a chart next to it, which the days water temp is recorded for all to see ( it is a hotel pool).

Is there a maintenance company that the LL uses to look after the apartment and facilities?


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

judicious said:


> Yeah, I understand where you're coming from...
> 
> May I ask where about in Dubai you live?
> 
> Just being nosey because I work in the hospitality industry...



It is a small apartment hotel at Tecom, about 130 apartments


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> I dont think there is anything that can be done about the temperature of the pools- most become to warm to swim in over the summer months, unless they have a chiller attached to them ( which is the bulk of hotel pools).
> Using a chiller, pools over summer are usually kept to about 29 - 30 deg
> 
> I know at our local pool, there is a chart next to it, which the days water temp is recorded for all to see ( it is a hotel pool).
> ...


The water temp can be lowered - they have done it once previously and that was a major excercise on behalf of myself and other residents.

There is no chart, there is certainly no daily recording and reporting of pool readings (as required by DM), and the attendant is good for nothing.

The building is leased to a hotel management group (it has one property in Dubai, hardly a group . All the staff nod and smile, but very little gets done.


----------

